# Multicast over PPPoE (with VLC)

## noisebleed

Hi. 

I made a router based on Gentoo Linux and now I'm trying to do multicast between LAN users.

Each user is connected through pppoe to the router. LAN IP is 10.17.1.1 and LAN addresses are 172.16.3.x.

LAN user1 (myself) issues a multicast stream starting the server this way:

```
vlc --intf ncurses -vvv  --sout '#standard{access=udp,url=239.239.239.239:1234,sap=true,name="Test Stream}' --ttl 5 --loop file.wmv
```

But with pppoe other LAN users can't see the movie i'm streaming. Data seems to get there (watched traffic with wireshark) but nothing happens on vlc.

Then I used a DHCP server instead of PPPoE and it worked! What's may be the problem with PPPoE?

This is a log I got from tcpdump (on the router) while using PPPoE:

```
18:13:38.382659 IP 10.17.1.1 > DVMRP.MCAST.NET: igmp dvmrp Probe

18:13:44.891659 PPPoE  [ses 0x28] IP 172.16.3.1 > IGMP.MCAST.NET: igmp v3 report, 1 group record(s)

18:13:48.381141 IP 10.17.1.1 > DVMRP.MCAST.NET: igmp dvmrp Probe

18:13:49.851081 PPPoE  [ses 0x28] IP 172.16.3.1 > IGMP.MCAST.NET: igmp v3 report, 1 group record(s)

18:13:52.706032 PPPoE  [ses 0x29] IP 172.16.3.200 > IGMP.MCAST.NET: igmp v3 report, 1 group record(s)

18:13:57.923705 PPPoE  [ses 0x28] IP 172.16.3.1 > IGMP.MCAST.NET: igmp v3 report, 1 group record(s)

18:13:58.379621 IP 10.17.1.1 > DVMRP.MCAST.NET: igmp dvmrp Probe

18:13:59.913901 PPPoE  [ses 0x28] IP 172.16.3.1 > IGMP.MCAST.NET: igmp v3 report, 1 group record(s)

18:14:01.747991 PPPoE  [ses 0x29] IP 172.16.3.200 > IGMP.MCAST.NET: igmp v3 report, 1 group record(s)

18:14:08.378099 IP 10.17.1.1 > DVMRP.MCAST.NET: igmp dvmrp Probe

18:14:09.038934 PPPoE  [ses 0x28] IP 172.16.3.1 > IGMP.MCAST.NET: igmp v3 report, 1 group record(s)

18:14:12.541926 PPPoE  [ses 0x29] IP 172.16.3.200 > IGMP.MCAST.NET: igmp v3 report, 1 group record(s)

18:14:14.634080 PPPoE  [ses 0x28] IP 172.16.3.1 > IGMP.MCAST.NET: igmp v3 report, 1 group record(s)

18:14:15.476154 PPPoE  [ses 0x28] IP 172.16.3.1 > IGMP.MCAST.NET: igmp v3 report, 1
```

And this is a log using DHCP:

```
18:10:08.398602 IP 10.17.1.1 > DVMRP.MCAST.NET: igmp dvmrp Probe

18:10:18.397117 IP 10.17.1.1 > ALL-SYSTEMS.MCAST.NET: igmp query v2

18:10:18.397163 IP 10.17.1.1 > DVMRP.MCAST.NET: igmp dvmrp Probe

18:10:19.234799 IP 10.17.1.19 > 239.239.239.239: igmp v2 report 239.239.239.239

18:10:19.552902 IP 10.17.1.19 > 224.0.0.251: igmp v2 report 224.0.0.251

18:10:23.201249 IP 10.17.1.1 > DVMRP.MCAST.NET: igmp v2 report DVMRP.MCAST.NET

18:10:25.651875 IP 10.17.1.1 > ALL-ROUTERS.MCAST.NET: igmp v2 report ALL-ROUTERS.MCAST.NET

18:10:27.651654 IP 10.17.1.1 > DVMRP.MCAST.NET: igmp dvmrp Probe

18:10:28.355606 IP 10.17.1.19 > 239.239.239.239: igmp v2 report 239.239.239.239

18:10:31.247038 IP 10.17.1.18 > 239.239.239.239: igmp v2 report 239.239.239.239

18:10:32.888018 IP 10.17.1.18 > 239.239.239.239: igmp v2 report 239.239.239.239

18:10:37.674996 IP 10.17.1.18 > 239.239.239.239: igmp v2 report 239.239.239.239

18:10:37.675135 IP 10.17.1.1 > DVMRP.MCAST.NET: igmp dvmrp Probe

18:10:42.171661 IP 10.17.1.19 > 239.239.239.239: igmp v2 report 239.239.239.239

18:10:47.784640 IP 10.17.1.19 > ALL-ROUTERS.MCAST.NET: igmp leave 239.239.239.239

18:10:47.784726 IP 10.17.1.1 > 239.239.239.239: igmp query v2 [max resp time 10] [gaddr 239.239.239.239]

18:10:47.784796 IP 10.17.1.1 > DVMRP.MCAST.NET: igmp dvmrp Probe

18:10:47.784826 IP 10.17.1.1 > 239.239.239.239: igmp query v2 [max resp time 10] [gaddr 239.239.239.239]

18:10:48.383977 IP 10.17.1.18 > 239.239.239.239: igmp v2 report 239.239.239.239

18:10:55.492142 IP 10.17.1.18 > ALL-ROUTERS.MCAST.NET: igmp leave 239.239.239.239
```

Suggestions?

----------

